# *Help* Stomach out mouth



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Ok. I officially TERRIBLE

While feeding my frogs tonight with the front door of my exo slightly ajar I heard something hit the ground beside my foot. 

Looking down I see a frog scurrying toward the dark underside of my cabinet. 

While putting my hand down along he edge to prevent it from going under this dark edge where there was no hope of moving it with the 200lbs fully built tank on top...
I inadvertently pressed down on the frog and it appears to have burped up its stomach. 

Again I feel AWFUL!

I have put the poor frog in a small container, moistened paper towel and some leaf litter. 

Anything I can do to help this poor guy??


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yikes! Frogs will invert their stomach to get rid of stuff, rather than 'vomit'. Maybe keep an eye on him to see if he pulls it back in. Hope someone with more knowledge will come by 

eta: if that doesn't correct soon, do you have a vet you can take him to?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

here is a similar problem with a solution

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/707754-post21.html

EDIT: Also supportive info here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html


By all means, seek veterinary assistance. I am not a doctor.


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Thanks to you both. The links were helpful and I did my best to dig up a few as well

Being a small thumbnail and clearly stressed, it didn't take me long to figure out that trying to manually assist it with a wet q-tip was liable to do more harm and stress. 
I monitored tonight and it did manage to gulp it back down!

I'm not sure whether my trying to corral the frog caused it or wether it was just the stress of the whole ordeal..

Either way, it seems to be resting comfortably now. 
These frogs never cease to amaze me

Just hoping now it recovers without issue but I will likely give it a day or two before attempting to feed 

Thanks,


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Poor thing

I hope he is ok


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

When ever I see a frog take a dive I always figure it has to hurt like hell on his belly when it smacks a surface. Could have just been that. I usually just surprised they can live through falls as high as they do.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Any updates?


----------

